# Anybody like to see my pipes and stuff?



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

These are my Nording Pipes,









Santa meerschaum,









Bulldog meerschaum,









2 Savinelli Alligator, some Petersons, Savinelli Trevi(I think), some original GBD before the first sale of the company, and a laRocca.









Rare Savinelli gold dot, made for Neiman Marcus.









MM and a Kaywoodie,









Thanks for looking everyone! I'm sorry it took so long to share these with you all!!
:beerchug:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Far out! Great pipes. I was getting worried there for a minute, but you seem to have a cob after all.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Far out! Great pipes. I was getting worried there for a minute, but you seem to have a cob after all.


Haha!! Thanks!! I forgot to post the pic. LOL!

I would really like some opinions on that Savinelli gold dot too. It was my grandfathers, and I know nothing about it. LOL


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Holy crap Phil, nice looking collection you have! Loving it brother!


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Nice! How does that Sav. chin-rester work for you?


----------



## powerman659 (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks amazing!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Very nice collection! :tu

The Sav' Gold Dot is a "chin rester" made to distribute the weight on the chin, for the serious clencher. It's said that they are very comfortable.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

CWL said:


> Nice! How does that Sav. chin-rester work for you?


It works great but it sucks trying to get a pipe cleaner thru it!! LOL!!

Thanks!!


----------



## dbreazeale (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice collection! Bet there's some great smokers in there.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

MMMM Pipe prOn


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow Phil! I didn't know you were stashing away a collection like that! Those pipes are all beautiful and some really rare gems in there as well! Heck, I didn't even know you were a pipe smoker! Thanks for sharing man!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Wow Phil! I didn't know you were stashing away a collection like that! Those pipes are all beautiful and some really rare gems in there as well! Heck, I didn't even know you were a pipe smoker! Thanks for sharing man!


Thanks!! I know a lot of you guys didn't know this side of me. LOL!! I have more cigar time, than pipe time. Haha!!


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2011)

humm,.. well kept, look pretty clean. :smile:


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Mr Mike said:


> humm,.. well kept, look pretty clean. :smile:


I'm pretty picky about them.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

"These are my Nording Pipes"

Nice, I love Nording pipes. You have a nice collection going! p


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Poneill272 said:


> LOL!! I have more cigar time, than pipe time. Haha!!


Judging from the pipes, that leaves no time for sleep or eating. However do you manage?


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Judging from the pipes, that leaves no time for sleep or eating. However do you manage?


Who needs sleep anyway?? :whoo:


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2011)

I was always told; sleeping and eating is optional


----------



## powerman659 (Jan 8, 2011)

Poneill272 said:


> Who needs sleep anyway?? :whoo:


 The weak lol


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Really, I only get to smoke one about once a week. Lol!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

nice collection! I really like that churchwarden nording 

and the top right (peterson irish sea 03 bent apple??) I love the color!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Zogg said:


> nice collection! I really like that churchwarden nording
> 
> and the top right (peterson irish sea 03 bent apple??) I love the color!


Great eye on the Pete!!! I think it's a bulldog or Rhodesian, but I'm not sure anymore!! LOL!!

Thank you!!


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES (Nov 25, 2010)

Absolutely stellar collection!!!! Personally, I thought that I was "done" collecting pipes and would just settle down and focus on tobacco but, the past few days I have this urge to get myself a Nording Pipe. And you have a couple beauties there!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES said:


> Absolutely stellar collection!!!! Personally, I thought that I was "done" collecting pipes and would just settle down and focus on tobacco but, the past few days I have this urge to get myself a Nording Pipe. And you have a couple beauties there!!!!!!!!!!!


I had the same feelings about getting a Nording yesterday. yep today I am broke. :bounce:


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Zach!!! Show me your Nording!!!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I will when it arrives. I am psyched about it. It is a high grade freehand with rustication on the bottom that "reaches" up the sides! It is stunning. My first pipe purchase!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Congrats man!!! I know the type I think!!!! :rockon::rockon:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I probably overpaid but it was at cupofjoes so I figure it was a decent price.Well worth it since I feel like a kid the night before christmas!!!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Zfog said:


> I probably overpaid but it was at cupofjoes so I figure it was a decent price.Well worth it since I feel like a kid the night before christmas!!!


You probably didn't!! That Nording churchwarden came from cupojoes.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Well thats good to know, I'm still a little unsure of the pipes I see on Ebay. I am still learning but doing it fast! Have you gone that route at all?


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

That's where I got 2 of the Nordings


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Zfog said:


> Well thats good to know, I'm still a little unsure of the pipes I see on Ebay. I am still learning but doing it fast! Have you gone that route at all?


I've gotten a few estates from ebay but you really have to do some research on what your bidding on. Some good places to buy estates out there that have fair prices and reliable.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Poneill272 said:


> That's where I got 2 of the Nordings


Phil, I like your tastes in pipes!!


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Very nice collection - thanks for the pics. I love seeing collections. I will post mine someday...


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

dj1340 said:


> Phil, I like your tastes in pipes!!


Thank you!!


----------



## mqdff22 (Apr 8, 2011)

Very nice collection.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks man!! I might have to add another Nording here sometime soon!! :woohoo:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Phil, that's a very nice collection of Pipes and tobacco! (Even though I couldn't tell the difference between any of the pipes other than a corn cob...lol) Thanks for the pictures, well done!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks a lot Veeral!!! I know some of you guys might have heard rumors that I was into pipes too, but, I've never really talked much about them, or posted any pics. I thought it was about time I got off my lazy arse and post some pics! LOL!!!!


----------

